# tax day(night) flounder



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Got a limit from 9:30 to 12:30. It got cold out there after a few hours. Will take and post some pics tomorrow. 










Only eight in the pic. I gave two away at the Angler last night.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn!!! got your limit!!! agrivates me that i didnt go!!! oh well...i think im gonna give it a shot tonight...hope to have some of that luck that you seem to always have. cant wait to see some :takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe you can find a hole. Its gonna be a windy one tonight. Calling for 10-15 out of the southeast!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I went last night and got one. Where are you going. We hit pickens and the action was slow. Going on neap tide.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I fished the same area I usually do. I've fished there for 20 years. I picked up 2 right on Granny's beach about 15 ft apart. I've fished neap tides without very good results. Good luck.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishFEEDER9697 (4/16/2008)*I fished the same area I usually do. I've fished there for 20 years. I picked up 2 right on Granny's beach about 15 ft apart. I've fished neap tides without very good results. Good luck.


That granny's beach is one hot body of water.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the flatties man :clap I got to get back out there.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice flatties:clap


----------

